# Hello from Kansas



## Llamable (Nov 2, 2016)

I've always been an animal person, but this is my first time owning mice. I currently have three does and a buck primarily for feeder-breeding, but they're such interesting little critters that I couldn't help but get attached! I've always been interested in genetics (horses, dogs, and now mice) and have been looking for show breeders near me (Kansas City area - if anyone knows anyone nearby) thinking I might turn this into a real hobby :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Welcome! Seems like breeders are few and far between, so if you have facebook, I'd recommend searching that for some Americans or people near you, if you are lucky!  What colors do you have now?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome 

I don't know of any show breeders by you, as RoseSpice said, they tend to be few and far between so travelling is almost essential if you want to get stock from breeders actively breeding towards show standard.

One option could be to try to reach out to rabbit people/transporters or small pet transporters though, they will often let mice come along for a small fee if they're going on a similar route, sometimes charging as little as $25-$40 which is often a lot cheaper than the cost of gas for you to drive.

Even though it is a long time away there should be shows in WI and hopefully TN next year where people travel from pretty far around and would be a great place to get stock from.


----------

